# صراع المرأة مع أزمة سن  الاربعين!!!



## kalimooo (5 يونيو 2009)

صراع المرأة مع أزمة سن  الاربعين!!!



قالت الدراسة التي نشرتها مجموعة من أساتذة علم الاجتماع في جامعة ساو باولو البرازيلية المعروفة باسم "أوسب": إن الكابوس الحقيقي بالنسبة للمرأة هو وصولها لسن الأربعين من العمر؛ فتخطي عتبة الأربعين يفجر عندها طاقات من التفكير، يميل معظمها إلى التشاؤمية في الموقف، والقلق على الحالة الجسدية والنفسية؛ فمنهن من يعتبرن أن بلوغهن سن الأربعين يعني نهاية الأنوثة الشبابية، لكن غيرهن يعتبرن هذه السن قمة النضوج النفسي والجسدي. والمرأة التي تقف على عتبة الأربعين تجلس وتفكر في عدد من المواضيع، وعلى رأسها، ماذا فعلت في حياتي؟ في هذا الإطار تختلف المواقف بين النساء المتزوجات وغير المتزوجات؛ فوقع هذه السن على المتزوجات يعتبر أقل، ولكنه بالنسبة لغير المتزوجات يعتبر الكابوس بعينه؛ فالمرأة غير المتزوجة تردد عبارة أنا بحاجة لإيجاد شريك في الحياة، ولكن كيف وأنا في هذه السن؟

تقييم الذات  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





قالت الدراسة: إن أهم ما تتميز به المرأة التي وصلت الى أعتاب سن الأربعين، هو العيش ضمن دوامة تقييم الذات سلباً أو إيجاباً، فإن كان التقييم سلبياً تكون النتيجة -دون شك- الوقوع في الاكتئاب، أما إذا كان إيجابيًا، فهي تميل إلى إعطاء قيمة أكبر لنفسها؛ باعتبارها دخلت مرحلة من العمر تستحق من خلالها احترام الآخرين لها، لكن الغالبية العظمى من النساء اللواتي وصلن إلى سن الأربعين يملن إلى التقييم السلبي انطلاقا من الشعور بأنهن لم يعدن الإناث اللواتي يستطعن جلب انتباه الرجال إليهن.

وللتخلص من هذا الشعور، نصحت الدراسة النساء بـ:

 التركيز على الجمال الداخلي الذي يتمتعن به، وإظهاره؛ لأنه يكسبهن بالفعل احترام الآخرين.

 يجب أن تقتنع المرأة بأن الجمال الظاهري زائل لامحالة، وما يبقى في الناس -ذكورًا كانوا أم إناثًا- هو الجمال الداخلي، الذي يعوض إلى حد كبير ما أزاله الزمن خارجيا.

العنوسة الاختيارية

بعض النساء يتخذن قراراً طوعياً بعدم الزواج عندما يكن شابات في مقتبل العمر، لكن الموقف يتغير تماماً عند بلوغهن سن الأربعين؛ في هذه السن- قد يكون البحث عن شريك محفوفًا بالتعقيدات.

 المرأة المتزوجة زواجاً غير ناجح  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 تدخل في أزمة
وأضافت الدراسة أن نوعاً آخر من الندم يدخل في قرارة نفس المرأة الأربعينية ويسمى -بحسب الدراسة- الندم المهني؛ فهناك نساء فضلن متابعة سيرتهن المهنية، والنجاح في العمل على حساب الزواج وتكوين أسرة، وعندما تبلغ سن الأربعين تبدأ بالتفكير فيما أنجزته، وتتساءل ماذا جلب عليها نجاحها الباهر في العمل؟ دون وجود شريك إلى جانبها يشاركها ذلك. وقد أصبح العالم المعاصر مليئًا بنساء فضلن نجاحهن على الصعيد المهني على حياتهن العائلية.

أزمات سن الأربعين

أكدت الدراسة أن على رأس هذه الأزمات الزواج والعنوسة؛ فالمرأة المتزوجة زواجاً غير ناجح تدخل في أزمة مع نفسها عندما تصل إلى سن الأربعين؛ فهي تفكر لماذا لم تطلق عندما كانت أصغر لتجد رجلًا آخر يناسبها؟ وتفكر أيضا أنها إن طلقت وهي في سن الأربعين، فلن تجد من هو على ذوقها، وربما لن يحالفها الحظ في إنجاب الأولاد، وهناك أزمة أخرى وهي القلق الدائم من الدخول في برود حميمي قد يؤثر على حب زوجها لها، وربما ينظر إلى امرأة صغيرة في السن.

أما أزمة المرأة العانس في سن الأربعين فهي رغبتها المتأخرة في إيجاد شريك مناسب، وتتنهد حزناً عندما تفكر لو أن رجلًا كان بجانبها كشريك، وأزمتها الثانية هي الشعور بتراجع الناحية الجمالية عندها، وأيضا هناك أزمة التفكير باقتراب دخولها مرحلة سن اليأس.

تحمل المسؤولية

إن أكثر ما يمكن أن يساعد المرأة التي بلغت سن الأربعين، هو أن تشعر بالمسؤولية عن القرارات التي اتخذتها، لأن ذلك يحررها من الشعور بالندم، لكن هذا أمر نادر؛ لأن أغلب النساء بطبيعتهن العاطفية -حسب رأي الدراسة- لا يقدرن كثيراً معنى تحمل المسؤولية؛ لأنهن يعتبرن أن الرجال هم الذين يتحملون المسؤوليات!.

وأضافت الدراسة أن الشعور بفقدان الناحية الجمالية مسؤولية ثقيلة على المرأة لتحملها، والشعور بالعنوسة أقوى من القدرة على تحمل مسؤولية العواقب، وبرأي الدراسة فإن المرأة القادرة على تحمل نتائج قراراتها عادة ما تكون الوحيدة القادرة على التعامل مع الشعور بالتقدم في العمر؛ لأن لكل مرحلة من مراحل العمر خصوصياتها وإيجابياتها وسلبياتها، وسن الأربعين -بعيداً عن الأمور الظاهرية- يعتبر من الناحية المنطقية قمة النضوج الفكري والعقلي للمرأة، حتى إن بعضهن يعتبرن سن الأربعين قمة الأنوثة.

تقبلي الواقع
 
ما عليك سوى تقبل الواقع!!!
أكدت الممثلة البرازيلية توتويا (44 عاما) أنها لا تخشى التقدم في السن رغم أنها لم تتزوج ولم تنجب أولاداً، لأنه ما من أحد يستطيع وقف عقارب الساعة أو العودة بها إلى الوراء. وقالت: "إن التقدم في العمر بالنسبة للرجال والنساء حقيقة طبيعية، لا يمكن إنكار وجودها مهما بلغ جبروت الإنسان".

وأضافت: "الحياة مزيج من الخيارات الشخصية والظروف والقرارات؛ فإن اتخذت المرأة قرارًا بالبقاء دون زواج، فهي تعلم مسبقاً تبعات ذلك، ويتوجب عليها تحمل المسؤولية"، واعتبرت أن ما ورد في الدراسة حول تحمل المسؤولية هو أهم شيء.

وأوضحت -في اتصال لسيدتي معها في مدينة ريو دي جانيرو التي تقيم فيها- أنها لم تجد ما يدخل الخوف إلى قلب المرأة التي تتقدم في العمر، إذا كان تركيزها ينصب على الجمال الداخلي للإنسان أكثر من الجمال الظاهري، ويجب تقبل الحقيقة والواقع لأنهما أقوى من أن يستطيع الإنسان تحديهما.

نصيحة: الرياضة مخرج لك

تستطيع المرأة الأربعينية القلقة على جمالها الجسدي التخلص من ذلك الشعور بممارسة الرياضة اليومية، التي تساعدها على الاحتفاظ بالرشاقة والأناقة واللياقة البدنية.

وبالنسبة لمن يملكن المال فيمكنهن اللجوء إلى الجراحات التجميلية بمختلف أنواعها؛ لاستعادة أشياء فقدنها بسبب التقدم في العمر.


----------



## amselim (5 يونيو 2009)

> يجب أن تقتنع المرأة بأن الجمال الظاهري زائل لامحالة، وما يبقى في الناس -ذكورًا كانوا أم إناثًا- هو الجمال الداخلي، الذي يعوض إلى حد كبير ما أزاله الزمن خارجيا.



و هذا ما اكدت علية كلمة اللة للمراة التقية فليس لها ان تنتظر سن الاربعين

_1 بطرس 3:3 وَلاَ تَكُنْ زِينَتُكُنَّ الزِّينَةَ الْخَارِجِيَّةَ، مِنْ ضَفْرِ الشَّعْرِ وَالتَّحَلِّي بِالذَّهَبِ وَلِبْسِ الثِّيَابِ، _

*و شكرا للموضوع*


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2009)

*مشكووووووور كليمو 

و موضوع بيستاهل التقييم 
الرب يباركك +​*


----------



## candy shop (5 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا كليمو على الموضوع المميز

يستحق احسن تقييم

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله 

ومواضيعك الهادفه​


----------



## المجدلية (5 يونيو 2009)

جميل يا كليموووووووووووووووووو +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور كليمو موضوع رائع​
​


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2009)

amselim

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2009)

red rose88

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2009)

candy shop

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2009)

لمجدلية

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2009)

كوكى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## girgis2 (8 يونيو 2009)

*شكرااا كليم عالدراسة*

*ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك*​


----------



## وليم تل (8 يونيو 2009)

شكرا كليمو
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## kalimooo (9 يونيو 2009)

girgisfairjohn

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (10 يونيو 2009)

وليم تل


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## queen of heart (14 يوليو 2009)

كلامك صح يا كليمو وزي منت عارف اللي بيحب بجد ميهمهوش اللي حبها دي شكلها هيتغير لماتكبر لانه بيحبها من الداخل وليس المظهر الخرجي 
شكرا كليموا وربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2009)

queen of heart
الشكر الجزيل لردك المميز

سلام المسيح معك


----------

